

Patent Reformers O'Reilly, Bezos Mum on 1-Click [2007] - yuhong
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/07/10/27/1144222/patent-reformers-oreilly-bezos-mum-on-1-click

======
yuhong
I wonder what was exactly happening at Amazon here.

